
Behind the Scenes: How Intel Keeps Stephen Hawking Talking - ruckuus
http://iq.intel.com/behind-scenes-intel-keeps-stephen-hawking-talking/
======
knodi123
I found it interesting that they aren't allowed to change the user experience
_at all_. What a constraint! I understand Stephen doesn't want to lose
something that works great for him, but surely he could take a new design for
a trial run for a few days? One word per minute must be excruciating to him.

